# Halloween oldies playlist podcast ~ Whistling Past the Graveyard~



## safetybeltteam (Oct 29, 2018)

https://archive.org/details/WPTG6

I've been making this podcast for three years running now, it's basically a vintage halloween playlist with really bad halloween jokes in between! Its definitely work and kid safe!

There are six episodes total, listen to the latest and if you're into it catch up with the rest!

PS I'm no podcast pro, just a halloween freak with a cheap mic, don't be mean please.

HAPPPY HALLOWEEEEEEENNN!!!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm really enjoying this playlist! Thanks for sharing and Happy Halloween to you too!!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I listened to a couple at work, and listening to another one now. You did a terrific job with these podcasts.


----------



## safetybeltteam (Oct 29, 2018)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I listened to a couple at work, and listening to another one now. You did a terrific job with these podcasts.


Thank you so much, I really appreciate your kind words and REALLY appreciate you listening! I spend months researching for the songs, so it's so nice to share them with other halloween fanatics!


----------



## WalterSobchak (Jul 22, 2018)

Giving this thread a bump because all of these episodes are awesome and 95% of these songs I've never heard before. Michele - you rock!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yep, running through these at work again today. Great stuff. Any new episodes this year?


----------

